# Can i train MMA if unfit and overweight



## Fenic01

Hi All,

Im 26 and looking to start training in MMA, The only problem is im unfit and overweight. Do you need to have a base in martial arts or a level of fitness before you start? When i was younger i played rugby and boxed but not for at least 10 years.

Im a massive fan of MMA and it would be an great way of getting fit and loosing weight but would experienced guys look at me as a bit of a dick?

Last of all does anyone know any MMA or BJJ classes near Hemel Hempstead?

Thanks for the help

Chris


----------



## Razorstorm

Just get down there mate, get involved


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Most experienced guys will show you respect, I enjoy sparring with anyone at any level, I like going against better folk because it improves me , and I like going against folk I am better than because it gives me a chance to give back and help someone else develop, I imagine most of us are like this

most will give respect because you

1. want to get in shape

2. instead of choosing a treadmill, you're taking part in mma

There are two ways to go with it

1. If you have 0 faith in your stamina / weight, perhaps spend a month or two, using treadmills/bikes/rowers with a good diet and supplement usage

That way, you can go into the gym with a bit of stamina

2. Most gyms will help people, as mma is used for weight loss and conditioning .. Most gyms have S&C classes .. I'd really recommend going to a muay thai class though first, and seeing if you enjoy it, Muay Thai is great for conditioning, though most sparring classes are too

No .. you need 0 MMA experience , and obviously some level of fitness would help, but most gyms will help and look to get you to that level

What you do need is .. ENTHUSIASM , because sometimes you'll think, f**k THIS, or its too hard or the coach will go hard on you to motivate you .. You need to be able to push yourself

And you need to enjoy it ..

Most gyms offer a free taster class, take advantage of it

Good luck mate


----------



## Agentman

Personally I'd just go to the MMA class.

You could try to improve your base level of fitness by going to the gym for a while first but the fact of the matter is that MMA is a very particular manner of exercise unlike anything you would normally do in a gym and so you'll probably find yourself struggling a little at the beginning whether you go to the gym or not.

Dont worry about looking like a fish out of water - because you will look like a fish out of water like most people trying new things for the first time, so just get in there and get on with it.

Find a good MMA gym and if it has a good coach he should be making sure that you train to the appropriate level whilst always pushing you to try harder or do that little bit more.


----------



## jayme

Go to mma fight centre in St Albans u can look em up on Facebook or on there website WWW.mmafightcentre.Co.UK


----------



## TheOutlawConnor

Yes, you can.

MMA will not only get your fitness level up but lose you weight which is what you want. A bonus is your learning martial arts which is learning you self defense and it's what you enjoy.

Nothing to lose but everything to gain.. Go for it!


----------



## MgMax

jayme said:


> Go to mma fight centre in St Albans u can look em up on Facebook or on there website WWW.mmafightcentre.Co.UK


Do this mate, i train there, its a great gym. sick coaches that will help you with whatever you want and plenty of great fighters.


----------



## Fenic01

Thanks everyone for the messages,

MGMAX ive been looking at MMA fight centre in St Albans and it looks quality.

Thanks for the help and ill let you know my progress, thats if i dont get the shit kicked out of me in my first session lol


----------



## MgMax

Fenic01 said:


> Thanks everyone for the messages,
> 
> MGMAX ive been looking at MMA fight centre in St Albans and it looks quality.
> 
> Thanks for the help and ill let you know my progress, thats if i dont get the shit kicked out of me in my first session lol


It really is a good gym mate. get yourself to a mma beginner or fitness lesson. i guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## jayme

I do muay Thai at the fight centre for the same reason as you mate. Its a great place to train


----------



## Damian227

Yeah just give it a go and don't even worry. I'm also 26 and like you, my only background in Boxing and Tae Kwon Do (which I've found 99% useless) is from my teens. Yet despite only training for a few months, I'm one of the better guys at my gym simply because of how quick I learn and spend every day studying/sparring with my brother at home. If you just want to get fit, go for it... if you want to compete then you really need to commit quickly because we're 26 already lol.


----------



## Zardoz

Like everybody, just go for it

Good luck!


----------



## Hutton

i started MMA 2months ago.

im not exactly big, im 16 and weigh 11stone. and the people in my MMA class are all pretty big and weigh alot more than me and there all above the age of 18. they teach me whilst we spar not just kick the crap out of me. to be honest i think they respect me because im giving my 100% best into the sport and im socializing with them. there all a bunch of good lads and just because its a fighting sport doesnt mean that there all cruel ****s like i was worried about in the first place lol.

yeah go to the lessons and gain there respect


----------



## greasemonkey

i joined up to a gym recently and was a bit nervous at first but all the guys were really friendly and helpful. just go at your own pace and youl pick it up no probs. im really unfit and cant even touch the floor with my hands when bending forwards (shocking i know lol) but i know il get my flexibility and fitness back in the end so keep at it mate and enjoy it.


----------



## photographymatt

If you go to a mma gym where you get attitude from the instructors/other members when your trying to better your fitness, prob not worth your money going to them 

I went to the gym 3 times a week for about 2 months before going back to mma and its made a difference. Im slowly loosing weight, defo worth it if thats your goal.


----------



## jayme

Did u find a gym fella and hows the training going


----------



## Fenic01

Hi,

My wife gave birth to my son earlier than expected so havent been yet, im looking to start in 2 weeks.

Thanks everyone for the messages, ive found the gym and will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Smithman

aw congrats! i think the hardest thing is just not being afraid to look like a dick. i took up running a month ago because i was unfit, and i have the worst coordination too, it takes all my effort not to trip up curbs and that, and people do look at me as if im a total dick but hey whatever, at least i am tryin! gonna get the stamina up before i humiliate myself in an enclosed room with strangers


----------



## rabiddog

I think the universal answer to can you train at an mma gym when unfit is yes.

Personally, I prefer to spend some time getting in shape before hitting mma.

Mostly endurance stuff like steady state cardio for VO2 max and HIIT for lactate threshold.

I think strength is more important over all personally but pre mma fitness is my 1st concern.


----------



## Happytoes

The best advice I was ever given is, Give it a go. It might seem a bit scary at first but 9 times out 10 the guys at gyms are really friendly and are always willing to help. They started in exactly the same postion as you.


----------



## Smithman

Happytoes said:


> It might seem a bit scary at first but 9 times out 10 the guys at gyms are really friendly and are always willing to help.


not TOO friendly i hope ? :S haha! nah jokes.

Yeah i think thats true, just a bit intimidating isnt it? like being at school again...*shudder*! but oh welll!


----------



## Agentman

Theres definately good and bad clubs out there and the atmosphere tends to filter down nfrommwhoevger the coaches are.

I recently went back to my old club who i last trained with four years ago having spent the last year elsewhere. I didnt realise how little i enjoyed my most recent club until i went back to the old one and its only now that i'm realising that for the last year ive been ignored by a coach who isnt really interested unless youre actively competing for him, has a bit of an ego and only takes ther time to help improve the game of a select few of his students.

Ive been back at my old club for a week and ive been made to feel more welcome in that time than i have for the last year.


----------



## photographymatt

The first place I went to was exactly like you mentioned, couldnt give two shades if you were not futhering his and his clubs name.

everyone, from the coachs to the other students helps everyone out at the place Im at now, best way. support your fellow spartans! lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Razorstorm said:


> Just get down there mate, get involved


Agreed! Just get down mate best thing you will ever do, the MMA community is by far the most welcoming...


----------



## Smithman

ahh! i think most of the reason so many people are put off by sport is because of bad experience theyve had in the past. Most sports coaches i have had have been properly evil in all ways, which just made me want to give up. I havent come across an alright coach yet, but i am holding out!


----------

